

The Lone Genius and the Startup Founder: Wozniak vs. Thiel - ZaneClaes
http://lifebyexperimentation.com/2014/10/genius-startup-styles/

======
angersock
This difference in viewpoint is why, in 50 years, we'll still be celebrating
Woz, and Thiel will be a footnote if remembered at all.

~~~
ZaneClaes
Yes, exactly! He's the quiet winner of history.

